# Wooden chew toy- safe to ingest?



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 8, 2013)

Hi,
I bought Sophie wooden chew toys. She is suddenly interested in them very much, to the point that she is actually eating the wood, not just chewing it. I took it away after I noticed she had 3 small nibbles taken out of it. The toys are made by Living World and are called nibblers. The package says they are natural wood with non toxic colouring. I know she ate some because the bites were taken and nothing was left behind. She also has some log huts and ramps in her condo which makes me wonder if she's eating those too:s

Ugh, I can't give her anything without her eating it! Which is why all her carboard toys are OUTSIDE of her condo. Anyway just wondered how much of a problem this is? Thanks


----------



## JBun (May 8, 2013)

It's actually ok for rabbits to eat certain kinds of wood, as it helps wear down their teeth and prevent sharp points from occurring. Common ones that are considered safe for rabbits are willow, apple, and dried pine. I'm not sure what those wood toys would be made from, but often the colored toy blocks are just made from pine, which would be ok for her. I'm not sure how safe exotic woods are, and cedar and pitted fruit wood isn't good for rabbits. Rabbits love to chew, which is why as bunny owners we try and stick with things that are considered safe for rabbits, like the cardboard boxes, unless your rabbit is injesting a lot of cardboard, usually they just tear it up and maybe eat a little bit of it.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (May 8, 2013)

I have been buying the living world wood chews for 6 years, Bunny likes them


----------



## minmelethuireb (May 8, 2013)

Yesm it's fine for rabbit's to ingest the wood in chew toys. Rabbits tend to actually eat the toys rather than chewing them and spitting it out. This is normal.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 8, 2013)

Ours have been eating wood toys and cardboard for more than a decade and still going strong. They love fresh apple branches, brown paper bags, and newspaper too.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 8, 2013)

Ok, thank goodness! I just gave her back her wooden bananas lol, nom nom nom nom! I have a crab apple tree in my back yard, so I could give her some green branches then? Or should they be dried out first?


----------



## RabbitGuru (May 9, 2013)

You'll just have to watch her poo and make sure it doesn't get watery if you feed her the green branches, some times too much "greeny" things change give them diarrhea. If that does happen then start drying the branches for a few days before you give them to her.


----------



## Kittiebot (May 9, 2013)

I have those same wood fruit toys for my lil guy. He loves them and lately has taken to carrying them around with him, it's so cute!


----------



## SweetPeasMom (May 9, 2013)

My Bun eats everything her little paws can find..lol but she really doesn't eat it just chews it and spits it out after she is done chewing...


----------

